

Google Agonizes on Privacy as Ad World Vaults Ahead - grellas
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703309704575413553851854026.html?mod=WSJ_hps_LEADSecondNewsCollection

======
izendejas
Google: opt-in should be the default. This would really save them much of the
agony.

And can someone please kill the cookie model of doing business? Cookies should
be limited to storing session info across one site only. Many people (I can't
say that most) at least take this for granted.

I'm all for personalization, but tracking of individual activity without a
user's knowledge is disaster waiting to happen.

~~~
mike-cardwell
Session cookies which are deleted when the browser closes should be opt out.
Long live cookies which survive browser restarts should be opt in. Personally,
I just set my browser to delete all cookies on exit.

------
ewjordan
The visualization at
[http://online.wsj.com/article/SB1000142405274870330970457541...](http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703309704575413553851854026.html?mod=WSJ_hps_LEADSecondNewsCollection#project%3DWTKGOOGLE%26articleTabs%3Dinteractive)
(linked from this article) is just terrible - it's at the very least a
pointless way to display the time data, at worst deliberately misleading as to
what the size of the green parts represent (a quick view of that animation
would make a viewer think "ZOMG, they're using more and _more_ of my search
data as time goes on, aaaagh, and everything else is getting worse, too!").

I'm all for interactive data viz, but come on...nothing bugs me more than a
flashy moving chart that obscures the data that it purports to present.

